# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  Nhờ tư vấn nang cấp phần cứng máy tính

## anh321

chào ae 
mình co cai máy tính cấu hình đang sử dụng như sau ( máy minh lắp ráp gan 7 năm rồi )
cpu core 2 dual 4500. ram 2gb ddr2 . một hdd 80gb và một hdd 160gb 
lý do là thợ noi bo mạch bo hỏng và thay tam cho mình cái bo mach g31...
và hiện nay bi lỗi khong thể khởi động vào win (xp )nếu dùng 2 ổ cung cùng lúc .( bo mach củ thì vẫn chạy duoc 2 o cứng..)
và máy chạy qua chậm khi mo 2,3 chương trình . 
vậy mình muốn thay bo mạch thì phai mua loại nao và hiệu gì tốt .
và liệu có xay ra khong tuong thích khi sử dụng linh kiện mới và củ không .
rất mong duoc tư vấn tư diễn đàn .xin cám ơn .

----------


## nhilangdinh

*trả lời: nhờ tư vấn nang cấp phần cứng máy tính*

bạn có thể chọn các hãng như sau: gigabyte, asus, intel
- để muốn biết tương thích hay không: bạn vui lòng xem thông số mà mainboard mới hỗ trợ bao nhiêu và những linh kiện cũ nào được hỗ trợ

----------

